# HELP!  MY PHOTOS ARE OUT OF FOCUS...AND I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO!



## TFPhoto (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm shooting with a D90 equipped with either a 70-200mm 2.8 or a 50mm 1.8 depending on the subject.  My images are coming out blurry EVERY SINGLE TIME.  It's driving me nuts.  I know that the focus point at 1.8-2.8 is tiny...so what f-stop should I use when doing general portraiture to get the desired blurry back ground as well as a larger focus point (when shooting groups or from a distance?  HELP!!! I want SHARP CLEAR images for my customers!!!


----------



## tirediron (Sep 10, 2010)

Please post some example images.


----------



## Fremen (Sep 10, 2010)

hmmm, what about posting some?? no?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 10, 2010)

You have customers?


----------



## bigboi3 (Sep 10, 2010)

Your a photographer with clients and don't know what you are doing? Wow.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 10, 2010)

I'd say set the ISO to 400, and put the camera on Program mode and see if the shutter speed/aperture choices might yield better images. Without sample pictures to go by, it is difficult to know if your issue is focusing, or subject motion blur, or camera shake, or what, exactly.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Sep 10, 2010)

this oughta be fun(ny)


----------



## TFPhoto (Sep 10, 2010)

I uploaded some to my profile...not sure if I did it right.  I'm brand new to this site.  Thank you very much for your willingness to help...

*TO THE REST OF YOU JERKS:*
No, I don't have customers...but I hope to someday, when I am skilled enough.  This is a "beginners" forum....hence the "BEGINNER" question.   Why don't you go get a life...instead of sitting on your computers waiting around for someone to make fun of.  It's pathetic...but then again, this forum is probably the only place you find normal people who are willing to act like you matter.  I came here for help...not discouraging remarks.  Back off.


----------



## TFPhoto (Sep 10, 2010)

I uploaded some.  Thanks so much for the help...let me know what you think.  I'm fairly new to this.


----------



## Flash Harry (Sep 10, 2010)

Are you post processing?
Are you using a fast enough shutter speed for the lens? if not why not?

Close the lens down 2 stops, both of them when in use, get in close, and, if you cant then zoom the lens out, open the aperture or increase iso till you get at least 1/250 ss. H

PS. Lose the attitude, you'll get more help.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 10, 2010)

I looked at the photo of the three boys... f/2.8 at 1/1250 in bright sunlight...it looks to me like the focus is on the grass at the very bottom of the frame, leaving the boys about 2 feet behind the point of actual focus. Where is the active AF point??? Not trying to be a S-A, but do you know how to adjust the AF area in use???

Seriously, I am thinking a return to default settings and setting the camera on Program might be a better option at this time. F/2.8 is awfully wide an aperture for "safe" portraiture...the depth of field band is just so narrow, that on a 3-person group the chances are high that one or two people will not be within the focus plane adequately well enough...

I would trade some speed for a smaller aperture, as the f/2.8 at 1/1250 setting is plenty fast a shutter speed...I'd rather move down in aperture size to f/4 at 1/640 second, or even down another click or two on the aperture...


----------



## bigboi3 (Sep 10, 2010)

I assume that the OP is talking about bokeh?  WHere the DOF is so thin that majority of the picture is OOF.  I think. lol.


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 10, 2010)

Here's his picture (the first one, with the 3 boys):
DSC_0253b - The Photo Forum Photo Gallery


----------



## bigtwinky (Sep 10, 2010)

TFPhoto said:


> *TO THE REST OF YOU JERKS:*
> No, I don't have customers...but I hope to someday, when I am skilled enough. This is a "beginners" forum....hence the "BEGINNER" question. Why don't you go get a life...instead of sitting on your computers waiting around for someone to make fun of. It's pathetic...but then again, this forum is probably the only place you find normal people who are willing to act like you matter. I came here for help...not discouraging remarks. Back off.


 
See, here is the issue. You said:



> I want SHARP CLEAR images for my customers!!!


 
But really, you dont have any customers. Its the internet, people dont have any lines to read between. Post truths, not half truths or wishes.  Also, might want to grow a thicker skin around forums, specially ones where people's opinions drive the community.  If you post a crap image, you will be told its crap.  No harm intended, as its the best way to grow.  Same as if you post asking fundamental questions and then state you have clients, people will call you on that.




As for the images, take a step back and learn the basics. You are new and are lacking in the basic knowledge of photography. Look into the book Understanding Exposure by Bryan Peterson. Great read.

I see many people grab a camera, put it in manual (or semi) and start that way. Might work for some, but doesnt work for all


----------



## TFPhoto (Sep 10, 2010)

I only posted the picture of the 3 boys....don't know about the others.  I'm set to JPG Large Fine...and setting the AF focal point while in use.


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 10, 2010)

TFPhoto said:


> I only posted the picture of the 3 boys....don't know about the others.  I'm set to JPG Large Fine...and setting the AF focal point while in use.


OH, crap - lol.

It looks like it's just scrolling through everyone's uploads...

I'll edit my post.


----------



## KmH (Sep 10, 2010)

Welcome the The Photo Forum!



TFPhoto said:


> *HELP! MY PHOTOS ARE OUT OF FOCUS...AND I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO!*


 Using all caps is generally considered poor netiquette and is considered the equivelent to shouting.

The most likely problem is that you don't know how to operate your camera and lens(s). Certainly it's possible the camera is not functioning properly, but that is not nearly as likely as user error.

Your D90 has 4 different focus modes and a couple of different focus _area_ modes. Which modes are you using? Have you read your D90 Users Manual section that deals with focus? That section begins on page 54 of the D90 users manual. If you don't have a D90 Users Manual, you can download it a www.nikonusa.com.



TFPhoto said:


> ...HELP!!! I want SHARP CLEAR images for my customers!!!


 There's that shouting again!

People can only go by what you write, and you wrote this in the present tense, not the future tense.




TFPhoto said:


> *TO THE REST OF YOU JERKS: *


 More shouting - :scratch:

IMO, you owe several people an apology, since it was your inability to communicate effectively that fomented their responses.

As intimated several time before: :addpics:


----------



## Kofman13 (Sep 10, 2010)

TFPhoto said:


> I'm shooting with a D90 equipped with either a 70-200mm 2.8 or a 50mm 1.8 depending on the subject.  My images are coming out blurry EVERY SINGLE TIME.  It's driving me nuts.  I know that the focus point at 1.8-2.8 is tiny...so what f-stop should I use when doing general portraiture to get the desired blurry back ground as well as a larger focus point (when shooting groups or from a distance?  HELP!!! I want SHARP CLEAR images for my customers!!!


How do you have customers
Edit: only read the first post sorry


----------



## tirediron (Sep 10, 2010)

Derrel said:


> ... F/2.8 is awfully wide an aperture for "safe" portraiture...the depth of field band is just so narrow, that on a 3-person group the chances are high that one or two people will not be within the focus plane adequately well enough...


 
Derrel is spot on.  Assuming a camera to subject distance of ~10' your total DoF is somewhere in the area of 15".  That's about 7 1/2" in front and 7 1/2" to rear of the point of focus.  In otherwords, very little room to work with.  It's more than do-able with some experience, but I would strongly suggest becoming familiar with DoF measurements and getting your focus down using smaller apertures (larger F#s) and working your way up to the more challenging larger apertures.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Sep 10, 2010)

...not a jerk, just someone baffled, yet again, at the blatant 'cart before the horse' sentiment.

worry less about 'customers' and more about fundamentals of photography. sheesh.

oh and welcome to the forums btw.


----------



## g-fi (Sep 10, 2010)

Practice, practice, practice. I think one of the number one beginner mistakes comes with not understanding Depth of Field. When you shoot wide open, and you're fairly close to your subject, the area that will be in focus is EXTREMELY shallow. Also, with a 50mm 1.8 lens, you can still get beautiful bokeh and nice background separation if you back off and shoot around f/4, you gain a lot more clarity and more DOF without sacrificing a nice background. 

Everyone can tell you what to do, but really, the only solution for you is to continue to shoot all the time until you learn how to use your camera and your lenses effectively. Google and bookmark a Depth of Field calculator (or if you have a smartphone, install a DOF calculator app on your phone so you always have one) and USE it. Your lenses have the capability of producing very clear, very sharp images, if you learn how to use them.


----------



## white (Sep 10, 2010)

You guys are JERKS.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Sep 11, 2010)

lolz.


----------



## shaunly (Sep 11, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> You have customers?




":???:" should of added that to the end of your sentence

back to the quote...LOL:lmao:


----------



## shaunly (Sep 11, 2010)

white said:


> You guys are JERKS.



Just saw this after my last post... now i feel bad =(

Ok, for reals though, you need to post some pics so everybody can see what your talking about. It may even be something simple like your lens/sensor is dirty.


----------



## sovietdoc (Sep 11, 2010)

here is a pic to reinforce this whole thread


----------



## enzodm (Sep 11, 2010)

Well, I looked at your photo. At first glance it seems like ISO1600, but indeed is 200 ISO, 1/1250, f/2.8.
If you look carefully at 100%, it seems like leaves in the very bottom part are more on focus than boys.


----------



## KmH (Sep 13, 2010)

bigboi3 said:


> I assume that the OP is talking about bokeh? WHere the DOF is so thin that majority of the picture is OOF. I think. lol.


Shallow, or any other kind of DOF, is not bokeh.


----------



## mrpink (Sep 13, 2010)

I'll be the first to 

Send that 70-200 2.8 to me, I will properly dispose of it for you.


My real advice: Read what Derrel has posted, when you get done reading that- read it again... If your photos are still OOF, read it once more.



p!nK


----------



## KmH (Sep 13, 2010)

Me thinks the OP bailed.


----------

